# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Dublin

## LindaP

Yahoo, next trip October 2nd (for 1 week) my husband and I are staying at the Ritz - Powerscourt, near Enniskerry, driving around, and exploring. Wondering if anyone has any recommendations for restaurants in Dublin.....or places not to miss, etc.(Of course first on my list is St James Gate!!!!). Thanks for any ideas!!!  Linda

----------


## JEK

Linda,
For high end try: http://www.restaurantpatrickguilbaud.ie/

----------


## noel

Unicorn, Merrion Court, Dublin 2

Bewley's on Grafton St. -- not a great restaurant but a nice, old pub, and if you go up to the mezzanine level, a great people watching spot both inside and outside.

In Howth -- not that far and a lovely spot, Aqua out on the pier and Cafe Blue up on the hill.

Our daughter lives in Dublin near Connolly Station and goes to school on St. Stephen's Green -- pm me if you need further and more current detail that she could give you.

Happy travels,
Tim

----------


## LindaP

Thanks for the suggestions Tim.....I thought Howth looked interesting, we'll check it out. Also, we are staying near Enniskerry, and Wicklow looks cool. There are a lot of walking trails it looks like there,and Bray is very near us also.
 Has she been on any of these trails? Looks like it may be cool there, so we are layering up, can't wait for that first pint of Guiness!!!!!       Linda

----------


## noel

Have a great trip!  Daughter Joanie highly recommends hiking in Wicklow Mountains National Park -- they usually go in through the town of Glendalough, and it's an easy drive from Enniskerry.

Dun Laoghaire, nearer Dublin, is a nice afternoon too.

And we don't know what it is, but the Guinness really is better in Ireland.

Tim

----------


## LindaP

You were right Tim.....the Guinness is better there, as is the Jameson!!!!! We had an awesome time, especially loved the scenery, people, salmon and of course, beers!!!!

----------


## amyb

Aren't you the happy globetrotter! Where to next?  Will we see you on island?

----------


## LindaP

Hi Amy!
    You won't see us in November, as we are going to Aruba for Thanksgiving with our kids.......then Its back to Colorado in December, to see our son (finally) graduate from UC Boulder.....THEN,  I think we will see you in January, in St Barths?? When will you be there?

----------


## phil62

January works-we get down on the 9th. You and Bill sure are busy.

----------


## hiltonclary

Hi Linda, there are many hotels in Dublin to stay. You can choose any as per your destination and budget. I used to stay at hotels that are close to airport.

----------

